# Would this be enough walking time for a jack russell?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

The only jack russells that I have known to be nice, and not yappy hyper things, are farm dogs  I'm guessing its because of the amount of exercise they get?

Would three 30 minute walks throughout the day, and constant access to a large garden keep a jack russell happy?


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

I would have said that would be plenty, especially if you vary the route of the walks so they get mental stimulation from lots of different smells and things to see.

It's more than mine sometimes get... :blush:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

depends on the actual dog, my parents dog is a jack russel cross border but as small as a little jack and i have a little dog the same size and build as a jack russel and they both like longs walks that consist of a hour to two hours a day and sometimes if the walks are as short as 30mins they willl be really hyper etc the rest of the day.

but i have known other peoples jack russels to be really lazy and only like little walks and then will refuse to go much further.

so your need to see what will suit your dog, if its happy with 30mins then thats fine but if he is still wanting to go and is hyper with just 30mins id do them for longer. 

as for any dog id probally say that was too short a walk really even with a small dog as i have had quite a few years of experience with dogs wether it had been my parents when i lived with them and now the years i have had my own and most dogs would prefer a walk for more than 30mins


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Jack russels are active dogs so it might not be enough.
If the 30 mins is offlead running then you might be ok - if its lead walking them its really not enough


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

my Jack Russel has 2 hrs,even now at 10 years old all off lead,30 mins in the morning and an hour and a half in one go during the afternoons.She's never been a hyper dog,medium active,that amount has suited her.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

my jack russell is a lazy lil devil and cannot be let off the lead due to his tendency to chase rabbits down holes! several training classes later and we're still no nearer sorting it! :devil:
he hates the rain, mud, puddles, wet grass the list goes on...fussy lil :censor:

he gets 2 x 30 mins a day plus more if the kids go to bed early and he is fine with this. but on saturday when we get our new pup that will be out more... so maybe Ridley will want to go out more who knows.
but try to get him to do any more and he chucks a strop!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

katie harris said:


> depends on the actual dog, my parents dog is a jack russel cross border but as small as a little jack and i have a little dog the same size and build as a jack russel and they both like longs walks that consist of a hour to two hours a day and sometimes if the walks are as short as 30mins they willl be really hyper etc the rest of the day.
> 
> but i have known other peoples jack russels to be really lazy and only like little walks and then will refuse to go much further.
> 
> ...


You're quite right. :blush:

I should probably have added that my youngest dog is 10 and my eldest is 15 and a half... that's what I get for dashing off a reply before I leave for work!


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

my jacks a odd one, like one day we will go out for 10 miles along the canal, next day we go out for five minutes and he jumps up wanting to be carried!
but normally he gets a 30min walk and a hour walk and access to the garden at all times and he is fine! infact he is sleeping right now on my lap and wont let me get up!


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

of course it's not what an irresponsible pet owner you are .... didn't you know jack russels need at least eleventy hours worth of exercise a day...

i saw one once walking down my street I'm obviously an expert like most people on this forum who know everything about nothing...

but on a more serious note my Jackie-Bichon (Bichon Frise / Jack Russell Hybrid) is a lazy lil critter and spends most of his day in his bed apart from his odd hyper hour he is more then happy with and hour walk a day..

but saying that he is only four month old


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> You're quite right. :blush:
> 
> I should probably have added that my youngest dog is 10 and my eldest is 15 and a half... that's what I get for dashing off a reply before I leave for work!


its ok i would never judge people, you know how much your dogs like/can take with there walks its just on the whole any would like more but at there age it would probally be way too much for them bless em


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

surely having a good home with loving caring owners is just as important, we've had dogs including jackies all our lives (we're now in our 50's) and I've never heard taking a dog for a walk put to such a precise equation before. Our dogs had a big garden and always came out with us but there were days when they'd be out all day with us including on the boat and days when the garden and a 5 min walk was what they had, they never seemed to have a problem with that and were healthy, very happy little dogs!. Hubby always worked at home as he is a gardener and our accomodation always comes with his job so they'd often be in the grounds with him, when we had ponies they couldn't wait to get in the stables to see if they could find any mice but taking them for walks was never a timed thing, they were part of the family and as such did mostly what we did, be it playing with the children, comming to horse shows, visiting family or on the boat . As long as they are happy and wanted then doesn't doing things with the owner become part of that life, if you work all day and they are left by themselves all the time then no amount of 'timed' walks will make them happy, if you can't involve them, treat them as part of the family, take them on holiday etc then maybe having any dog isn't for you, and I mean 'you' in a general term not anyone inparticular.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> surely having a good home with loving caring owners is just as important, we've had dogs including jackies all our lives (we're now in our 50's) and I've never heard taking a dog for a walk put to such a precise equation before. Our dogs had a big garden and always came out with us but there were days when they'd be out all day with us including on the boat and days when the garden and a 5 min walk was what they had, they never seemed to have a problem with that and were healthy, very happy little dogs!. Hubby always worked at home as he is a gardener and our accomodation always comes with his job so they'd often be in the grounds with him, when we had ponies they couldn't wait to get in the stables to see if they could find any mice but taking them for walks was never a timed thing, they were part of the family and as such did mostly what we did, be it playing with the children, comming to horse shows, visiting family or on the boat . As long as they are happy and wanted then doesn't doing things with the owner become part of that life, if you work all day and they are left by themselves all the time then no amount of 'timed' walks will make them happy, if you can't involve them, treat them as part of the family, take them on holiday etc then maybe having any dog isn't for you, and I mean 'you' in a general term not anyone inparticular.


love never came into it or id hope, if anyone has dogs then what you said wouldnt have to be mentioned as it should be something that is part of having dogs. its just dogs on the whole love there long walks so if you have to put a time on it 30 mins is not always enough to satisfy a large majority of dogs whether they are with their owners all the time or left at home for a period of time. 

my parents are home all the time with there dogs and take them on holiday and as you said you do they do everything they do in there life to enclude their dogs but there dogs wouldnt be happy without their long walks each and every day so putting a time on a walk i agree is not always the most important thing but as it was the question for this post if you could put a time on dog walks it all depends on the individual dogs


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

depeneds on the JR my working JR's would need more than that they get an hour in the morning, toilet break at lunch and an hour on a night they love to run and can keep up with labs!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Some jrts are really manic and others can be really calm. i'd recommend going to a local rescue and letting them know you cannot offer a huge amount of execise time and they may have one to suit you. i think terriers generally would walk for as long as you can go so if you can manage a longer walk on your days off then that would be great. varied walks preferably off lead (bear in mind terriers will chase small furries so make sure they cannot run into a road etc) or on a longline if their recall is poor and including different activities such as playing fetch, hide and seek and swimming will help to tire them out. i'd definately get an adult so you know the energy level of the individual dog as some really are crazy little live wires that would be differcult to satisfy with even hours of off lead running and some would easily manage the amount you say. they are very clever little dogs so training tricks and games in the house can help to tire them out mentally. also making a digging area in the garden and hiding toys and treats in there to be dug up will provide stimulation and exercise as thats one thing terriers love and were bred for.


----------

